# Wanted: Brembo Rear Calipers



## mdbimages (Feb 5, 2018)

I want a set of R32 / R33 / R34 GTR Rear Brembo Calpiers for my Stagea. 

Not bothered about discs/pads as long as calipers in working condition


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

cut you be interested in bnr34 v spec 2 complete brake kit with rear dust cover plates


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

mdbimages said:


> I want a set of R32 / R33 / R34 GTR Rear Brembo Calpiers for my Stagea.
> 
> Not bothered about discs/pads as long as calipers in working condition





Hi


We have a set in stock give us a call if this is of help:thumbsup:.



Regards MGT


----------

